# Roland CJ70 cutter/printer any advice and comments please



## Alisignart (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone with comments please


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

looking around on the net, parts could be a problem.
Seeing it is such an old model.


----------



## Alisignart (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes I thought same however Roland techs like the machine and apparently it was built to last. Time will tell. As I have bought one. Ebay just thought I would have a bid as it sounds good and fully serviced, prints and cuts. So yeah won. $3000 Wow .Fella is happy as I can now cut his gaskets too, and the ole V8 super Nissan is in the firing line, prints decals and the airbrush... should be fun. Ha


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be interested to hear how it goes.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Alisignart (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool thanks. I'll keep you posted should be here next week.


----------

